# Gabi and Tommy's breeding diary :)



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

So the past couple of weeks I've been letting gabi and tommy mate. While looking around on the Internet for nesting info and breeding basics I noticed they were spending more an more time inside their nest box  

So yesterday (April 28) I found her first egg in their nest!  I immediately noticed that there wasn't enough nesting material in their box so I added two more packs worth to give the nest more insulation and support. I've looked gabi over and she appears healthy since her last visit so I'm hopeful she'll stay in good health for her new babies! 

I'll be using this thread to post pictures and updates of gabi and Tommy's condition 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yay! Another breeding thread!! Can't wait for another update!!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

So I checked on gabi when I got home for lunch today. They buried their egg I the materials lol I freaked out I didn't know where it was lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

My birds did the same thing! They will learn to sit on it. They are probably trying to keep it warm while they aren't in the nest.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol they're silly boogers


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

so gabi laid egg #2 today  i have candled both because eggs because egg #2 looked funny. let me know what ya think


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

here is egg #1  its is the perfect shape. my fingers make it look funny though


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

and here is egg #2


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*because egg #2 looked funny.*

Yes, I agree. I enlarged it and did a comparison. #1 also has the same issues to a lesser degree. Are those dark spots calcium deposits? You might want to read this article, but in looking at the shells I would suggest that you upgrade the lighting you have. http://www.justcockatiels.net/the-importance-of-calcium.html


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*They buried their egg I the materials*

I the bedding is too fine this will happen. You might want to use a different bedding. With the thin patches of the shell, these are very vulernable points for moisture loss thru the shell.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This is how you might want to arrange the bedding...










IF the pair shoves it aside, this is what you can do...


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

It is not calcium deposits. It is the bedding just hanging onto the shell.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

But I will definitely do this.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you Sussane!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes thank you very much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

After looking closes at the egg it actually is a yellow substance hardened onto the shell. What would that be Suzanne?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Well gabi and tommy are now sitting on the eggs. I'll be changing their materials to aspen wood shavings effectively tomorrow. As well I'm goin to order some trace mineral for gabi since I've noticed he won't hew her cuttlebone bone


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*yellow substance hardened onto the shell. What would that be Suzanne?*

I don't know...can you get a pix of it?


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm actually unable to upload pics atm. But I know it's foreign to a shell. It's a cream yellow color. It's on egg #2. So I'm not sure.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe the egg had a little crack and the yolk hardened? I'm not really sure.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Maybe. It's on the top of the egg. So idk. I'll be getting all the recommended stuff for the nest today though. So they will be in a better more insulated environment 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Great! Are the parents tame at all? I would make sure you put them somewhere else while your making the change. They won't be happy while you are touching the nest. But they won't be as angry because they can't do anything about it.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

They are.....touchable I guess you could say. If I take them out of their cage they'll happily stay on my shoulder. Preen my hair. So on. But anytime I've adjusted heir nest, cage, food etc they just kinda look at me funny with their heads cocked sideways. Lol I don't think there will be an issue. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Wonderful!!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

So I checked egg #1 again last night and I saw no veining. So I'm guessing eggs 1&2 are not fertile. Which case is good since their shells are having abnormalities. If hate for them to suffer or anything of hay nature. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's not too late. Eggs can show veins a couple of days later. An egg can go without incubating for the first week. How are there sitting skills? Are you sure they mated correctly (touching vents)?

Egg#2 is definitely abnormal. I didn't expect that one to hatch anyways.

When is their next egg due? Let's hope this one comes out successful


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Suzanne said it has the same issue as egg 2 to a lighter degree. But egg 3 is due this afternoon


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Fingers crossed that it will be successful! Keep us posted


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

So I just got home. And egg 3 is MIA. I don't think she's laid another yet. But I did notice that gabi is breathing a little heavy at times. I figure this may be normal strain on the body from her developing eggs. I'm goig to look further into it though. She isn't egg bound cuz I took her out and she pooped all over the bathroom floor XD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I was really worried since Marshmallow lays her eggs in the afternoon and there was no egg. She ended up laying it at night. That was her 2nd egg.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ah okay. Well an update. They are both I the nest box. Tommy is sitting currently. He's got his abdomen over the eggs keeping them warm. Gabi is in there too. I can't see what she's doig though. But they are definitely being good parents


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

So no pet stores or vet offices near me have trace mineral dust. And seeing as I need her to get getting a lot of calcium now I'm gonna order it and just try shaving her cuttlebone down into dust and putting that over her food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

* no pet stores or vet offices near me have trace mineral dust.*

You can order it here: http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/traceminerals.html


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

So gabi's clutch is only two. She's incubating them regularly with help from tommy. Her eating is good and she is pooping a lot lol she is content. So I'm gonna let her have at it. I'll check on the eggs daily. No veining yet. But other than that I'll just keep you guys posted! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Scratch that. Egg #3 has arrived 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

So I've been using the LED light on my phone to candle the eggs. I can see yolk and the air pocket. But no veining from any of the three eggs. So maybe they aren't fertalized? What you guys think?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

So egg#4 arrived yesterday :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Cool to hear about the eggs and them being such good parents!
I don't know anything helpful about whether they are fertile, but wish you, Gabi, and Tommy luck with them.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you ))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

So it's been almost a month since gabi laid her first egg  how much longer should they sit on them? None of the eggs are furtive from what I've been able to see. They've done very good to sit on her eggs throughout the day  I'm very proud of them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

